

Retro (Soviet?) Tech Gadgets  - brk
http://completeall.com/Informative-general/Retro-Gadgets.html
Why is looking back at the technology of the past always so entertaining?  I wonder what the bluetooth Apple keyboard I'm typing on now will be viewed as 25 years from now...
======
brk
Why is looking back at the technology of the past always so entertaining? I
wonder what the bluetooth Apple keyboard I'm typing on now will be viewed as
25 years from now...

